# W3c !?



## cameeel (6. Dezember 2004)

ich hör hier des öfteren was von W3C jetzt würd ich aber auch gern mal wissen was das genau ist  !?

thx..


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Dezember 2004)

http://www.w3c.org

*World Wide Web Consortium*

W3C
ein Gremium, das über die im Internet geltenden Standards berät und bei Bedarf neue Standards entwickelt bzw. beschließt. Zum World Wide Web Consortium gehören namhafte Institutionen wie z. B. das Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) oder das Genfer Zentrum für Hochenergiephysik (CERN).


----------



## xxenon (6. Dezember 2004)

Über das World Wide Web Consortium... 


Abgsehen davon:  


MfG. xxenon



EDIT: Da ist mir wohl wieder mal jemand zuvor gekommen ^^


----------



## Neuk (6. Dezember 2004)

> The World Wide Web Consortium (W3C) develops interoperable technologies (specifications, guidelines, software, and tools) to lead the Web to its full potential. W3C is a forum for information, commerce, communication, and collective understanding.



Die ersten Sätze auf der W3C Homepage. Auf deutsch und so wie es verstehe, werden hier Standards in Sachen wie HTML, CSS, usw entwickelt!


----------



## cameeel (6. Dezember 2004)

schön die bestimmen richtlinien fürs web und in wie fern (muss; sollte) man sich an diese halten!?


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Dezember 2004)

Weil irgendjemand ja Standarts setzen muss, sowas können wir ja nicht Microsoft überlassen


----------



## Gumbo (6. Dezember 2004)

Daran halten musst du dich nicht. Wenn du jedoch möchtest, dass eine Webseite auf allen Plattformen auswerbar ist, kann es nur in deinem Interesse sein, sich an die Richlinien der W3C zu halten. Denn mittlerweile versuchen auch die Browser-Hersteller sich daran zu halten (sogar der Internet Explorer, falls es überhaupt noch eine Nachfolgeversion geben wird).


Übrigens hat auch tutorials.de Richlinien.


----------



## redlama (7. Dezember 2004)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Denn mittlerweile versuchen auch die Browser-Hersteller sich daran zu halten (sogar der Internet Explorer, falls es überhaupt noch eine Nachfolgeversion geben wird).[...]


Das kommt wohl daher, dass die "großen" Browserhersteller wie Microsoft, Mozilla, Opera und viele andere Firmen (mehr dazu hier) zum W3C gehören.
Also werden sich wohl auch über kurz oder lang die Standards "durchsetzen" und es ist wohl besser sich gleich daran zu halten, als später doppelte Arbeit zu haben, oder?

redlama


----------

